# Told must change drivers license and registration



## happytraveler (Mar 13, 2012)

I was pulled over for failing to dim my headlights when a police officer flashed his lights at me tonight.

Upon telling me he was giving me a citation/fine ($195) for this, he asked why my driver's license and registration are for Florida and how
long I have been here.   I explained that we are volunteering for the county park in exchange for our RV site since Octobe

He then stated that makes us residents of Nevada, therefore he gave me citations ($1,300) for not changing my license and registration within
the 30 and 60 day time limit.   We are full time RV'ers and move from area to area (as many of us do).

How do others handle this when moving and workamping in different areas?  He said I could go to court to "fight" the charges, or just
pay the fines and change my/our licenses, and vehicle registrations on our rv and vehicles.

Any help, suggestions, information or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Wyotraveler (Mar 13, 2012)

This is my humble opinion after being in and retiring from law enforcement. Sometimes there are dangerous conditions on highways or big complaints filed about problems on highways. Stations brief on these things prior to the officers watch. I suspect you just got scooped up in the head light dimming because of it. In those cases there was no way to talk your way out of that cite. Normally you have to live for a length of time in a state to become a resident. However, you volunteered information that you worked in the state. If you are working in a state many states require you get a drivers license and register in that state within 10 days. I know, I know, it is a ify type cite. I don't think I would have volunteered the word "work" with camp. Maybe just say you were camping and retired. Sometimes volunteering too much information can get you in trouble. Many states have been clamping down on out of state registration because during the recession they are losing revenue. That subject matter may have also been briefed about out of state registrations and loss of funds.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 13, 2012)

good information to know Wyotraveler   thanks


----------



## brodavid (Mar 14, 2012)

great info


----------



## Triple E (Mar 19, 2012)

*Karla for a spammer your pretty good.  What kind of RV do you own???*


----------

